# New Female Betta Journal!



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

Welcome! 

Wow! It's been years since the last time I had a female betta. And this one caught my eyes because of it's unique colors! 

Unfortunately, I still have her living in the same small cup from the petstore. But this was one of those impulse buy things (my bad!). I only have two bettas I'm taking care of (my betta from my avatar picture) and my nephew's betta. Both male. 

I bought for my nephew's betta the 2.6 top fin aquarium that petsmart sells: http://m.petsmart.com/h5/hub?id=/fi...aquarium-zid36-20597/cat-36-catid-300065?null I think it's a good size (better than the cup) for the female betta. Sure I can get a bigger tank, but there's not much space or place for a bigger tank. = (

Here's pictures of her. I still haven't given her a name, but I'm still looking! (maybe Mononoke? XD)


----------



## BettaTalk (Jan 16, 2016)

Hello,
Wow she is so pretty! I love the name too!
-BettaTalk


----------

